# HELP!!!! URGENT!



## McAllister (11 Apr 2005)

I'm applying for a career in the CF and just got a letter from a doctor in Borden saying that I have a microscopic hematuria condition and I don't meet the health standards required! This is a disaster. However, the letter goes on to say that it can be reconsidered once a detailed assessment from a nephrologist is given.

Now this hematuria thing runs in the familiy but it hasn't ever done anything or shown poor health... It's just there. I'm in perfect health and I know it's nothing.

Any advice? Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

1)  stop panicking

2) get a re-assessment

Welcome to the world of paper work and disappointment, or  Hurry up and Wait.


If your family is fine, then most likely so should you.  But, I'm not a Dr. 
So, go get the reassessment and find out.  No point worrying about it until
you know for sure.


----------



## TCBF (11 Apr 2005)

Might be the "Medical Condition of the week" as far as the medical mafia goes.  The first few crses I taught in Cornwallis (84 - 86), they were doing Part 2 medicals during week  and nailing guys for curvature of the spine.  After that, it was "overbite", trying to cut down on all of the hillbillies who join the Army just to get their teeth fixed, then get punted when it is discovered they are illiterate and untrainable.

Now, the Army doesn't have to fix your teeth.  They prob will, but all they have to do is pull them.  ;D

Tom


----------



## McAllister (11 Apr 2005)

Thanks, guys. That's good to hear. Sorry if I sounded panicky there but getting a letter saying I don't meet health standards scared the hell out of me.

I have a doctor's appointment next week and he'll probably refer me to a nephrologist for the assessment soon after.  I wonder how long after I send the new medical report it'll be processed? it would be great if I was able to be up for next selection.  ...waiting..... waiting....


----------



## medicineman (12 Apr 2005)

Dude,

They are just making sure that you are healthy when you come in and not that you don't have a problem that could potentially mask something else later on.  Of course they also want to make sure that there isn't something developing that will result in the CF having to deal with long term care issues - like TCBF's note about the teeth, etc.  

Good luck and have a good one.

MM


----------



## McAllister (12 Apr 2005)

Roger that. The only thing this ordeal will do is delay me a little bit. I'm gonna give them hard medical proof that i'm healthy, fit, and fixin' to f*** with it. And also that I'm going in for a whole career not just a couple years to fix my teeth  ;D


----------



## mbhabfan (13 Apr 2005)

did the testing at the local CFRC not reveal the blood in your urine?


----------



## McAllister (14 Apr 2005)

Yeah. The Petty Officer who did the test (dipstick thing) during my medical exam informed me of it. He gave me a form to bring to my doctor, requesting a follow up, and to be sent back to him.  I went to my doctor the next day and he did the same test, which was positive again. I thought it wasn't even going to be a problem since I had an intense workout the night before I did my medical and they both said that might be the cause of it. Tomorrow morning I see my doctor so he can refer me to a nephrologist. I'll probably take another of the urine tests again tomorry then.


----------



## mbhabfan (14 Apr 2005)

I tested positive as well but the people told me that my file would not be forwarded to Borden until it was negative or the source solved.  I have an appointment with my family doctor again tomorrow to go over some lab results from Monday.  Keep me posted


----------



## McAllister (14 Apr 2005)

Sure thing. I see my doctor in about an hour now and I hope I test negative. If I test negative today, do I still need to see a nephrologist?


----------



## mbhabfan (14 Apr 2005)

not sure but I am under the impression that if I can be negative tomorrow then send the CFRC the lab results and I am all set to continue the process.


----------



## McAllister (15 Apr 2005)

Well. Saw my doc today and I tested fine. No trace at all. It's probably as the P.A. (at the med exam), my doctor, and myself knew all along: The hematuria was from exercise.  My doc is somewhat irritated, not at me, but at the waste of time and resources this brings. He knows I'm perfecly healthy and don't need any more examination. I'm wating on word from the clinic on when my nephrology exam will be done. I don't care anymore. I just wanna clear this up and get my career going. I'll do whatever is necessary.  You're probably feeling the same way.


----------



## mbhabfan (15 Apr 2005)

big ditto there....appointment with my family doctor is this morning.  I want to be sure that there is nothing wrong with me internally but I also just want to get this ball rolling again.


----------



## McAllister (16 Apr 2005)

How'd it go, Hab?


----------



## mbhabfan (16 Apr 2005)

the results from Monday still show small amounts.  They took some blood yesterday, and now I have to do another urine test for the next three mornings.  I am being sent for an ultrasound, and then a scope.  Sucks, likely be four weeks until I can get the scope.  I am going to be missing some boards now.  Really sucks.


----------



## McAllister (16 Apr 2005)

I'll probably miss a lot of boards too. Brutal. I find out monday when my appointment with the specialist is. I'll get the full exam too I think, even though I'm clear for blood traces. Let's just soldier on and get this done.


----------



## McAllister (17 Apr 2005)

So what do you guys think? My piss test a couple days ago with my doc showed no trace at all. Do you think they'll still make me get a full detailed assessment with a specialist and send it in?


----------



## TCBF (17 Apr 2005)

If you keep yapping about it here, probably.

Tom


----------



## old medic (17 Apr 2005)

They will request a detailed report that will explain the conflicting test results
on the urine dip test.  In this case, the specialist's report.  
That will be sent in for the re-evaluation of the medical file.

that said, there is not much clinical or informational value left on this thread.
Therefore I'm going to put a lock on it.

If anyone has anything of value to add, please PM me and we can open this 
up for you.  

McAllister, If you wish to update us on the Medical Boards answer when 
you receive it, pm me and we can add it in.


----------

